# Alberto Posadas - Liturgia Fractal (Quatuor Diotima)



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Lope de Aguirre said:


> Though his music has as yet hardly been performed at all in the UK, Alberto Posadas, born in 1967, is emerging as an important voice in European contemporary music, and certainly the leading Spanish composer of the younger generation. This cycle of string quartets (five pieces in all, lasting just over 50 minutes) was composed for the wonderfully assured Quatuor Diotima - and they deserve a place alongside the quartets of Ferneyhough, Rihm and Nono as one of the most important European contributions to the genre in the last 30 years. As the title suggests, the individual pieces, which may be performed in various combinations as well as part of the complete cycle, are based on different fractal models, each producing a different wave-like formal scheme, though the opening quartet serves as a starting point for all the others, so that the sense of organic growth and change runs powerfully through the entire cycle. The quartet writing is wonderfully varied in its textures and colours, while its harmonic world, constantly invaded by microtones, is clearly indebted to spectralism. _- A. Clements, The Guardian_


This deserves furder actions. I will come back to that


----------

